# Aftermarket radio that fits?



## fmoen (Nov 20, 2005)

Hello!
A friend of mine just bought a 1999 A6 wagon. He's trying to find a headunit wich fits under the flipdown cover. The dealer installed a Blaupunkt, but it doesn't look very good and it sticks out too much to be able to cover it.. But if a new player would allow the cover to flip, the look of it really doesnt matter much.. 
HEADUNIT RECOMENDATIONS WANTED!!!
Happy Holidays







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Aftermarket radio that fits? (fmoen)*

FLIPDOWN COVER


----------



## fmoen (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Aftermarket radio that fits? (alpina5)*

Yeah.. There is a "wooden" cover above the headunit which you can flip down to cover the radio..


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

have him send me the bezel and i will countersink a DIN sleeve into it so any hu will fit/look sort of like it belongs.


----------



## Hudson1 (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,
I have just joined the forum and live in the UK, I too have an A6 2.8 Quattro Tip, and have been trying to find out about getting an aftermarket unit which will fit and allow the wooden cover to still close.... did you have any luck in sourcing a unit ? Thank you.


----------



## fmoen (Nov 20, 2005)

It seems that the problem is not the player, but the frame which surrounds it.. So what I understand is that you need to customize the frame.. So that the player will fit deeper into the dash. Good luck!


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

I could do it custom- as i said.
here is what i would do (and did) so that you don't have to modify the car.
I bought a wireless bluetooth adaptor for my ipod which send the signal to the back wirelessly where it connects by RCA's to my Audiocontrol EQX crossover/equalizer, and then from there into a JBL 755.6 6 channel amplifier, which then powers my stock door speakers and two 10s i added into the spare tire space.
You wouldn't need to have the 10s in order to take advantage of this- you could use a 4 channel amp, or a 5/6 channel amp and the stock sub if you preferred. The stock bose door speakers sound 400% different and better now that i have proper crossover and equalization going to them. Also, the bluetooth adaptor had very good sq (i can't tell the difference between the sound of most songs through it vs. my Alpine F#1 in one of my other cars or my Clarion 945mp in my show explorer- both of which are considered VERY good source units). 
The overall cost of going this route isn't very much higher (if at all) than adding a nice aftermarket hu (the ipod and wireless adaptor are much less than some decent hu's), and the other stuff you need for this you would need to have a good system anyways...


----------



## fmoen (Nov 20, 2005)

Well at least you seem to be sporting a nice sounding car







This would be an option if the previous owner didn't swap out the original HU with one that is to "thick", or whatever I should call it.. 
But thanks though!


----------



## Hudson1 (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks for all the ideas, i am not really after fitting an Ipod i just want to add DAB radio and link into the existing CD changer in the boot, i also do not really want to change the amp and sub already in the car, i have done this befroe with Genesis amps and Focal speakers and really want to stick with OEM standard kit.I may just have to accept the lack of digital radio until my next car.


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

you guys need to find decent local shops who can cut up your dashes a bit then...


----------

